# Cheap Aquarium Gravel



## keithdude5 (Nov 30, 2010)

I was wondering what a good substrate for baby reds would be that is also cheap.

I was reading a post about a substrate that ran about 20 bucks for 40 pounds. I have since lost the post.

Wanting gravel. Not sand


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

The best sub with is the cheapest also is nothing.barebotton.run bare until you save or can afford what you want.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

keithdude5 said:


> I was wondering what a good substrate for baby reds would be that is also cheap.
> 
> I was reading a post about a substrate that ran about 20 bucks for 40 pounds. I have since lost the post.
> 
> Wanting gravel. Not sand


 The cheapest would probably be some natural gravel from a hardware/ gardening store. Be sure its tank safe and isnt going to raise your pH or something.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Silica Sand (sand blasting sand)
$12 Canadian for a 50lb bag


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

HGI said:


> Silica Sand (sand blasting sand)
> $12 Canadian for a 50lb bag


he doesnt want sand,

and go to petco.com they have some nice cheap substrates and they have a sell going on


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have used Home Depot natural gravel before...it worked fine.


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

try kijiji or craigs list. i got 130 pounds of black and white for $30


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Silica Sand (sand blasting sand)
> $12 Canadian for a 50lb bag


he doesnt want sand,

and go to petco.com they have some nice cheap substrates and they have a sell going on
[/quote]

i would not go to petco or any pet store...a dollar apound is what they normally run

i agree with the others river rock from lowes or home depot


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

pocketear said:


> try kijiji or craigs list. i got 130 pounds of black and white for $30


x2. or post an add on this forum looking for gravel. there might be a guy in your area that has some extra sitting in his garage he can sell you


----------

